# Blue Bearded dragon morph?



## MrBeardie (Oct 28, 2010)

*Is there such thing as a blue bearded dragon, I know some beardies have a few blue scales but I mean real blue ones like this one...*











I've not seen anything like it around and I really want one, anyone know what morph it is?


----------



## Syntax1985 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im new to reptiles in general, but from all my recent looking arround the net, the closest ive seen to "blue" are eastern bearded dragons

Eastern Bearded Dragon | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

as i said im new to reptiles but hopefully thats some sort of help


----------



## jojo1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

looks like some sort of trans but what one you need somebody with a bit more than me to tell you mate but its good looking :2thumb:


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

thats is well cool i like them colours :2thumb:


----------



## MrBeardie (Oct 28, 2010)

Syntax1985 said:


> Im new to reptiles in general, but from all my recent looking arround the net, the closest ive seen to "blue" are eastern bearded dragons
> 
> Eastern Bearded Dragon | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> as i said im new to reptiles but hopefully thats some sort of help


 
^^ That looks a really nice colour, thanks I'll look into that some more.

Yeahh it's a really nice colour isnt it, thanks for the replies.


----------



## Trickygeezer (Aug 31, 2008)

The one in the pic looks like the purple line hypotranslucents from Bloodbank in America


----------



## lobob (Jul 19, 2010)

I have seen purple ones like the one in the most recent PRK, one sweet looking beardie too!


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

You get "blue" or "purple" Translucents, but as far as I'm aware no-one's yet managed to breed a beardie which holds that colour to adulthood.

My understanding of it is that a lot of the darker purple-blue colour is caused by deoxygenated blood and internal organs - in baby translucents which have very thin skin, this effect is pronounced. However as the dragon grows, its skin thickens and the white layer (which is reduced in Trans dragons) also thickens. This masks the effect, so the dragon doesn't appear purple-blue any more.


----------



## MrBeardie (Oct 28, 2010)

lobob said:


> I have seen purple ones like the one in the most recent PRK, one sweet looking beardie too!


 
What's PRK? Oh really? I didn't know that they didn't keep the blue colour, that's intresting. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

prk is a magazine its short for 

practical reptile keeping


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

HadesDragons said:


> You get "blue" or "purple" Translucents, but as far as I'm aware no-one's yet managed to breed a beardie which holds that colour to adulthood.
> 
> My understanding of it is that a lot of the darker purple-blue colour is caused by deoxygenated blood and internal organs - in baby translucents which have very thin skin, this effect is pronounced. However as the dragon grows, its skin thickens and the white layer (which is reduced in Trans dragons) also thickens. This masks the effect, so the dragon doesn't appear purple-blue any more.


I didn't know that. I saw the pics in prk and was we'll impressed. Didn't realise they lost it.

To the op have you thought of getting something like pseudotrapelus sinaitus or acanthocercus atricollis? Both colour up blue when happy. My avatar is of the latter


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

i would like one like that to


----------



## MrBeardie (Oct 28, 2010)

awh said:


> prk is a magazine its short for
> 
> practical reptile keeping


 

Ahh okay thanks


----------



## MrBeardie (Oct 28, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> To the op have you thought of getting something like pseudotrapelus sinaitus or acanthocercus atricollis? Both colour up blue when happy. My avatar is of the latter


There cool, there not bearded dragons though are they? What are they?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

There both m african agamid same genus s beardies. Both are much smaller and communal


----------



## MrBeardie (Oct 28, 2010)

Oooh, so can you breed them with bearded dragons or would that cause problems?


----------



## Nile101 (Oct 22, 2010)

MrBeardie said:


> Oooh, so can you breed them with bearded dragons or would that cause problems?


Genus and species are different things, it would be like trying to breed a human with a chimp.


----------



## MrBeardie (Oct 28, 2010)

Nile101 said:


> Genus and species are different things, it would be like trying to breed a human with a chimp.


 
Oooh okay, definately something I wouldn't be doing. haha, thanks


----------

